# Millie & Her Kittens - 2 Weeks Old Now!



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

As promised, here are the photos of Millie & her kittens  I can't believe they are 2 weeks old already! It was really sad to lose one of them less than 24 hours after they were born, but thankfully they all seem to be doing well now (touch wood).

I could sit and watch them all day, and Millie is very proud, she lets me check them all over and stroke them all. Millie likes lots of fuss too and never stops purring!

Sorry, the quality of the photos is great, but I don't like to take them away from mum for too long, or to cause them any distress, well here they are, eyes now open!

Boy No. 1 (Nicknamed "Sleep Teddy Bear", because he loves his sleep!)










Boy No. 2 ("Gobby", he never stops "wahing", knocks all the others out of the way, to ensure he gets pole position with Millie!).










Girl No. 1 ("Creamy", for obvious reasons! - already officially named "Ellie" by my sister, who can't wait for her to join their family, when she's old enough).










Finally, but not least; Girl No. 2 ("Diddy", little sweetiepie, the smallest of the crew, but makes sure she's at the front of the queue for a feed!).










& finally, my gorgeous Millie with her babies, feeding time again!










Hope you like them, as much as I'm enjoying watching them grow!

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! As I scrolled down, each baby became my favorite - so now they all are! Love the little tongue - sassy Ellie! :luv


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Thanks, Marie!

They're so funny! Lots of little yawns! Sticking their tongues out and gazing around taking everything in!  

Carol xx


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

You'll have to apologize to your sister, I'm taking Ellie right now.

But I am willing to do joint custody with anyone who'd like to subsidize my catnapping airfare to England.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

horseplaypen said:


> You'll have to apologize to your sister, I'm taking Ellie right now.
> 
> But I am willing to do joint custody with anyone who'd like to subsidize my catnapping airfare to England.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: What on earth am I going to tell Susie??? :wink: 

Carol xx


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Oh my Gawd, that's just too much cuteness in one post! They are adorable! Can't wait to see more pics as they grow up - and more yawns :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Millie looks like a wonderful mother! Her babes are so adorable!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww what a good momma. I love her round face. The kittens send me on cuteness overload.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, too cute!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, so adorable!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Beautiful little family there! :heart


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What cute kittens and lovely momma!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, I want them. Please, please?!?!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone, for your lovely replies.

I must admit, it's going to be very difficult letting go of them  But, knowing they are all going to very good homes, softens the blow! Plus, I can see them on a regular basis!

I could just sit and watch them all day with Millie, she's been absolutely brilliant! It's such a miricle really! Watching a new mum with her babies, but it will be lovely too watching them grow into lovely adult cats with their own personalities and being able to keep in touch with them too!

Carol xx


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwwww... so adorable!! Baby kittens... there is just nothing cuter... and I understand how you want to be with them all day... they are just too sweet!! Enjoy your time with them!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's so great you'll be able to keep in touch with the kittens as they grow up. They're just beautiful!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are all so cute!!


----------

